# Land for Sale



## williams.sarahj32 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just wondering if any of you lovely locals know anyone in the villages who are selling land to build on. Preferably up in the mountains approx £70000-£80000 for 4000sqm plus. Quite remote no houses surrounding the perimeter. No main roads. More like a rural country home. We are now in a position to buy and we are over here for 2 weeks now looking. Must have views and be able to build a small bungalow on. It's the land that is important. Please no negativity. We have viewed about 200 house resales via estate agents over past 2 years and they have not been suitable. We are aware of the build laws etc and title deeds. Looking from Kellapia to Latchi/Argaka. Many thanks xx


----------



## ConstantinosPap (Feb 27, 2019)

There are a lot lands suitable for you as i see your needs i am on the market now cause i am seeing also about a friend and i found many as these i did not find little closer to the center with similiar lands 3.000+ . If you still need help i could guide you with some locals websites where you can find not only from agents but also directly from owners.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi williams.sarahj32

We bought our land in 1992. We found it by asking a Cypriot living in the village - and I found land for someone else by asking at the Community Office in the village.


----------



## Frisbe14 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hello, I am looking for a cheap piece of land to rent or buy in Paphos. Only a relatively small piece 500 - 1000 square meters. I am looking for it to exercise my dogs in safety so it would need to be fenced. Do you know of anywhere please? No need for planning, water or electric etc. 
Ideally in Emba, tala, kissonerga agreas but will consider anywhere really. 
Thank you


----------



## Frisbe14 (Apr 11, 2019)

My apologies for jumping in on this thread. I didn't mean to, i'm new sorry


----------

